# My New Toy



## timcbs (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi All,

Here is a picture of my new Lathe, I can't wait to make my first pen.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Apr 13, 2010)

You could make it huge and make it out of titanium with that bad boy. You got options now brother.


----------



## timcbs (Apr 13, 2010)

Titanium, how were talking....


----------



## randyrls (Apr 13, 2010)

timcbs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is a picture of my new Lathe, I can't wait to make my first pen.




WOW!!!!   A Hardinge!!!       You go 1st class!


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 13, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## wm460 (Apr 13, 2010)

WOW


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 13, 2010)

Tim,
All's I can say is NICE!!!!!!!!  Dude, seriously you can do a lot more with that than a pen, can't wait to see some pics of that old Hardinge in action.


----------



## kruzzer (Apr 13, 2010)

Now that's a lathe.....


----------



## Mark (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow. That's not what I expected to see. Nice piece of machinery... Enjoy it.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 13, 2010)

you could make a lathe with that tool, as well as, a pen.


----------



## B727phixer (Apr 14, 2010)

Holy Moly....a pen????


----------



## timcbs (Apr 14, 2010)

I make nice pens....


----------



## dl351 (Apr 14, 2010)

thetalbott4 said:


> You could make it huge and make it out of titanium with that bad boy. You got options now brother.



Suddenly I _need _a metal lathe!  I've only had my wood lathe for 6 months, too!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 16, 2010)

There is one of those for sale here locally, or was, recently. GUy was asking $5500 I believe. Nice lathe.


----------



## Parson (Apr 16, 2010)

timcbs said:


> I make nice pens....



LOL!!! I really did laugh out loud when I read this. :bananen_smilies047:


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Apr 16, 2010)

Good gosh......does it come with seat belts???????? Very nice.


----------



## timcbs (Apr 16, 2010)

I hope so for what it cost.....


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 16, 2010)

couldn't afford a Rikon, huh?  :tongue:

Nice find!  That's some serious iron


----------



## timcbs (Apr 16, 2010)

I want to know who was the one who said "'Be careful or you will be cutting your own threads" I guess he was right!


----------



## nightowl (Apr 16, 2010)

WAAAY too many buttons and knobs for me.  It would take the proverbial Philadelphia Lawyer to run that thing.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice machine, I spent many hours doing second operations on a Quick Chucker, That looks like an exceptionally well cared for machine, you are very fortunate, looks well tooled.


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 16, 2010)

I like that.


----------

